# How much to charge for consulting fee in CT



## SHARBR (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been approached by a group of physicians that need consulting on ECF biling.  This is the only type of billing that these MDs do.  They go to the ECF and see the patient for special care needs and have no idea how to bill for their services.  I need to go back through 8 months of records and see if there are any missed billing opportunities etc....
HOW MUCH SHOULD I CHARGE THEM?  I LIVE IN CONNECTICUT.


----------



## SHARBR (Apr 21, 2010)

*Xdfgasg*

Please help!


----------



## imranahk (Jun 7, 2010)

You can check the fee schedule whichever statae your physician belong on CMS website.


----------

